# New wire caddy



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

it looks like it could be pulled over too easily. I would go with the caddy you can get and big orange or blue stores. It is not as easy to carry but you dont have to worry about it tipping over [especially good on 1 man pulls]. I also think the caddys at the big box stores are cheaper than this one as well.

~Matt


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

Pricey for what ya get. Yeah, I'd take the little red one over that.


----------



## amptech (Sep 21, 2007)

I have made 12 wire trees identical to this since 1993. 7 have been stolen. They don't pull over too easy either and cost about $25.00 to make. They are nice for small pulls but my favorite wire caddy is the one I make using a cheap 2 wheel dolly. Holds up to 16 500' rolls of 12 and rolls easily about anywhere. Costs about $50.00 to make, including the $20.00 dolly.


----------



## brocker (Dec 5, 2007)

I have been using this caddy for the last six months. I really like it, it dosen't pull over easy. You can carry it through a door without any problem, unlike the other racks. You don't have to bend over so far to pick it up, and you can carry it close to your body so it is easy to transport. It is built very solid. You can even carry two of them fully loaded, try and do that with the "little red one". It is a little pricy but man does it save on your arms and back. Its worth every penny to me. You couldn't get me to go back to the others. Spend the money you won't regret it.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

Sorry Broc. You have two usernames now and you work for (or are) the company.
This is considered spam and is not allowed here.


----------

